# Quick hello



## thornton.chris1 (9 mo ago)

Hi! Will be using this forum a lot soon, I hope.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi. So are you newly arrived in France? Or just discovered the forum here? Feel free to ask a question or tell us what your situation is.


----------

